# -

## mamina

.  . 
   .
   ,  ,   .
 .

----------

,    ))

----------

,     ?

----------


## forever tired

.  .           .,     .           .   ,  .     -     (    ),     .    . .

----------

> .  .           .,     .           .   ,  .     -     (    ),     .    . .


  !     ,     !  ,   - !   ,    !             - ,          !       ,  (      ), ,     -      -!       !      !           ()       ,        ,  !          !

----------


## alexstrel

> !


, ...

----------

> !     ,     !  ,   - !   ,    !             - ,          !


  ""!

----------

> ""!


  -  ?     !

----------

, ,    , -  ,   ,  .

forever tired   ,  -   .           ( ,  ),    ,    30,       .

    ,      ,    .

     ,       ( % 10-15    ,    ).

        ,     .      ,    .  .  ,  ,  ,  .

,     ,  .      .   ,    , , -     .

----------

P.S.     "" forever tired  .
      ,   ,  ,   .

  ""     ,          .

----------


## Vlaad

?

Andersen Consulting
KPMG
Deloitte & Touche
Price water house Coopers
Ernst & Young
McKinsey

 ,   , , .
  , .

----------

